# Pigeon Found Southern Ma/ri



## fly5650 (Jun 22, 2009)

A pigeon found his way to my house and wanted to hang out with me so i put him in a plastic bin with a screen on top and gave him some water and bird feed (i use "him" because i named him dwight)

his band number is au nb 496 i assume this is american union out of new bedford i think his owner lives in new bedford and i called the number that was listed with no answer

please help me off load dwight to someone that can care for him


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is this the number you called? When did you call? It IS Monday, so they may be at work or something. Give them a chance to get back to you.

Club Name : NEW BEDFORD RPC 
Club Code : NB 
Club Secretary : RICK BAPTISTA 
City : NORTH DARTMOUTH 
State : MA 
Phone No. : 508-992-7784


----------



## fly5650 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah thats the number i called yesterday and left a message and havent heard back i also called today with nothing


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fly5650 said:


> yeah thats the number i called yesterday and left a message and havent heard back i also called today with nothing


What year is on the band? And how far are you from the club? Just trying to get an idea of what should be done here.


----------



## fly5650 (Jun 22, 2009)

it is a 2008 bird and i am about 40 minutes from new bedford


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fly5650 said:


> it is a 2008 bird and i am about 40 minutes from new bedford


If no one calls you back, you can feed the bird for a day or two and take it about 10 miles from your house TOWARD home and release it. 
That's if it is not sick or injured. A 2008 bird should easily be able to make that trip. 
Does the bird feel particulary skinny? Any way you can post a picture of it? Just would like to make sure that it CAN make it home.


----------



## fly5650 (Jun 22, 2009)

i can take a picture later on today and email it to you. he seems pretty plumb when i put the seed down for the first time he gobbled it all up pretty fast, but i have not seen him drink any water i have tried a variety of bowls and dishes and he just knocks them over

should i be concerned about the weather when i release him?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fly5650 said:


> i can take a picture later on today and email it to you. he seems pretty plumb when i put the seed down for the first time he gobbled it all up pretty fast, but i have not seen him drink any water i have tried a variety of bowls and dishes and he just knocks them over
> 
> *should i be concerned about the weather when i release him*?


yes, just make sure that it's not going to rain any that day. I would usually warn about the wind and the direction it's blowing, but no further than home is, unless it's a tornado, it shouldn't hurt either way. Head wind or tail wind.


----------

